# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Rubik's cube world records

## Airicist

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> In this video I show the current world record for the Rubik's Cube in all categories : 2x2 , 3x3 , 4x4 , 5x5 , 6x6 , 7x7 megamix , Pyramix

----------

